# Lackreparatur - welche Farbe (Revell) nehmen oder Alternative?



## knoblauchfreund (4. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

an einem Granite Chief (Choc-Brown / White) gibt es im braunen Lackbereich Kratzer durch falsch positionierte Klicks.

Ein Rose-MA sagte, auch die Mitarbeiter nähmen gerne die Farben von Revell. Nur - welche nimmt man? Choc-Brown ist doch eher eine "Rose-Made-Farbton". 

Oder nimmt man einen Auto-Lack-Reparaturstift?

Habt ihr schon einmal Lack ausgebessert und wenn ja, wie / wo und mit welchem Ergebnis?

Danke und Gruß!


----------



## Mirage75 (30. Dezember 2012)

Moin Knoblauchfreund
Ich war mit meinem Dr Z direkt beim Autolackierer, der hat die "passende" Farbkarte von VW dafÃ¼r gehabt. Bei mir war es schwarz metallic perleffect (LC9). Ich glaube kaum das man diese Farbe Ã¼berhaupt im Baumarkt oder Bastelshop bekommt. Gekostet hat dieses inkl. Farbe ein kleines Trinkgeld von 2,--â¬.

GruÃ
Mirage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knoblauchfreund (30. Dezember 2012)

Moin!

Das man darauf nicht selbst kommt 

Natürlich, das ist es!! Danke für den Tip !!! 
Und den:  bei Gelegenheit ...

Achja, wo genau? Zufällig bei uns in der Ecke ??


----------

